# Six inch belt sander



## dlane (May 21, 2017)

i cobbled this rest together and changed out the pulleys for more speed, don't know why I got this belt sander except it was cheep , common to most chi tools it needed lots of help.


I have a Dayton 6" belt sander that the platen is getting wore out , this one has a flat platen at least.


----------

